# memphis in may results ???



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

from: http://www.memphisinmay.org/

2006 World Championship Barbecue Cooking Contest
Winners

*GRAND CHAMPION

RED HOT SMOKERS – Olive Branch, MS

SHOULDER DIVISION*

1st Place: Red Hot Smokers – Olive Branch, MS
2nd Place: Big Bob Gibsons Bar-B-Q - Decatur, AL
3rd Place: Rebel Roaster Revue - Memphis, TN
4th Place: Viking Cooking Team
5th Place: Black Jack Barbecue
6th Place: Huish Grill Team
7th Place: Pig Stars
8th Place: Roadside Grill Cooking Team
9th Place: Sweet Swine O’ Mine
10th Place: Porkscriptions Cooking Team

*RIB DIVISION*

1st Place: Smokin’ on the River – Baton Rouge, LA
2nd Place: Knob Creek Smokers – Lakeland, TN
3rd Place: Boggy Pond BBQ Brigade – Moultrie, GA
4th Place: Pork Fiction
5th Place: Homebrew’d N Bar-B-Qued
6th Place: Hurricane Ribbers
7th Place: Right On Cue
8th Place: Pigs-O-War
9th Place: Clean Gene and the Barbecuing Machine
10th Place: Smokey Bottom Boys

*WHOLE HOG DIVISION*

1st Place: Old School Cookers – Germantown, TN
2nd Place: City Hogs - Southaven, MS
3rd Place: Jack’s Down Home BBQ – Philadelphia, PA
4th Place: Jack’s Old South
5th Place: Carolina Traveler
6th Place: Sweetness of Hog
7th Place: Natural Born Grillers
8th Place: Florida Boys
9th Place: Notorious P.I.G.
10th Place: Curly Tail Smokers

*PATIO PORKER DIVISION*

1st Place: Killer Hogs – Olive Branch, MS
2nd Place: Lord of the Swine – Marion, AR
3rd Place: Smokin & Lovett- Augusta, GA
4th Place: Barefoot In The Pork - Atlanta, GA

*LAWRY’S PEOPLE’S CHOICE*

1st Place: Memphis Mason Barbecue - Waunakee, WI
2nd Place: Rib Ticklers – Batesville, AR
3rd Place: VSF BBQ Team - Atlanta, GA

*MEMPHIS BARBECUE ASSOCIATION INVITATIONAL*

1st Place: Natural Born Grillers – Southaven, MS

*BEST TEAM T-SHIRT*

1st Place: Pork Authority – Collierville, TN
2nd Place: The Beverly Pigbillies – Collierville, TN
3rd Place: Parrothead Porkers – Memphis, TN

*BEST BOOTH*

1st Place: All Star Ten Pin Porkers – Bartlett, TN
2nd Place: Bodine Flying Saucers – Collierville, TN
3rd Place: Wizards of Que – Hot Springs, AR

*MS. PIGGIE*

1st Place: Sons of Bacchus – Memphis, TN

*TOMATO BASED SAUCE*

1st Place: Viking Cooking Team – Greenwood, MS
2nd Place: Seabrisket Boucaniers – Seabrook, N.H.
3rd Place: Swine-O-Mite – Memphis, TN

*MUSTARD BASED SAUCE*

1st Place: Shotwell Smokers – Memphis, TN
2nd Place: Right on Cue – Southaven, MS
3rd Place: Carolina Traveler – Memphis, TN

*VINEGAR BASED SAUCE*

1st Place: Parrothead Porkers – Memphis, TN
2nd Place: Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q – Decatur, AL
3rd Place: Natural Born Grillers – Southaven, MS

*ANYTHING BUT – POULTRY*

1st Place: The PorkSpankers – Bartlett, TN
2nd Place: Pork Authority – Collierville, TN
3rd Place: Gwantney Championship BBQ Team – Cordova, TN

*ANYTHING BUT – SEAFOOD*

1st Place: Porkscriptions Cooking Team – Walnut, MS
2nd Place: Earthquake BBQ – Huntsville, AL
3rd Place: Pork Illustrated – Millington, TN

*ANYTHING BUT – BEEF*

1st Place: Papa Pig & the Posse - Mooresville, NC
2nd Place: Fireman John’s BBQ - Madison, MS
3rd Place: The Peg Leg Porkers - Nashville, TN

*ANYTHING BUT – EXOTIC*

1st Place: The Beverly Pigbillies – Collierville, TN
2nd Place: SMARR Cooking Crew – Forsythe, GA
3rd Place: Hogwild Competition Team – Memphis, TN

*HOT WINGS*

1st Place: Bodine Flying Saucers - Collierville, TN
2nd Place: Natural Born Grillers - Southaven, MS
3rd Place: Roadside Grill Cooking Team - Birmingham, AL

*BAKED BEANS*
1st Place: Any Pork In A Storm – Millington, TN
2nd Place: Pot Bellie Cookers – Hernando, MS
3rd Place: Papa Pig & The Posse – Mooresville, NC


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 30, 2006)

I see N.C. got shut out of the Vinegar Sauce category and S.C. shut out of the Mustard Sauce Category. Winners of both categories were Memphis based teams.  What's up with that?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 30, 2006)

I sure wanted to go to this event but the wife and kids pulled rank on me.  Living with three women is not an easy chore.  I haven't got them all hooked on Q yet.


----------



## Jack W. (May 30, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I see N.C. got shut out of the Vinegar Sauce category and S.C. shut out of the Mustard Sauce Category. Winners of both categories were Memphis based teams.  What's up with that?



Not entirely a shut out.  Will Shelton from Carolina Traveler calls Pickens, SC home.   He lives and works in Memphis, but we see him in SC often.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2006)

*Re: ultimate cooking school*



			
				Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> Congradulations Guys, I see the three teachers from the ultimate cooking school Placed top ten in there divisions. Jacks old south 4th, Boggy pond bbq brigade 3rd and roadside grill cooking team 8th.
> 
> All three placed in the top 10 overall !!!!!!!!



I'll be meeting those guys this weekend in Galax, VA!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Ben.  I'll give everyone your regards.  You're right about James!  I've been talking to him for just about a year now.  He's the guy that made my Jedmaster cooker.  Beautiful piece of cooking equipment!


----------

